# Monoprice RCA to XLR cables



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Just curious if these cables are any good. I need to run an unbalanced RCA from my receiver to my Face Audio pro amp. Do they have a wired correctly as per the Shack's sticky for unbalance to balance signals? Also I wonder about the quality since it is so cheap and made in China. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

They have to be wired correctly or they would not work at all. That being said, I have no direct experience with them (I made my own last time).

I have also never had a problem with Monoprice -- despite being low cost.

Good luck,
Anthony


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

They are fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually tried the shortest ones they sell because the first pair I bought (random unknown amazon.com buy) had too much noise in them.

The monoprice ones looked much better built. XLR to RCA cables are known to pick up RF noise, and I had that problem. I don't know if the monorpice cables helped the problem, or just getting really short ones fixed the problem.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Generic said:


> I actually tried the shortest ones they sell because the first pair I bought (random unknown amazon.com buy) had too much noise in them.
> 
> The monoprice ones looked much better built. XLR to RCA cables are known to pick up RF noise, and I had that problem. I don't know if the monorpice cables helped the problem, or just getting really short ones fixed the problem.


If the ground was left floating on the RCA<>XLR's that you had previously you will most likely hear all sorts of noise. You would basically have an antenna at that point.

Most likely the Monoprice cables had the ground and shield on the xlr tied to the ring on the RCA.


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys for your answers. For those who have this cable, is it crimped or is it soldered? Since it is so inexpensive, I may try them if they are soldered. I could follow the sticky here on the Shack to rewire them correctly. Otherwise, I will just bite the bullet and build my own. Best regards.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I use the 30'Monoprice XLR/RCA to one of my subwoofers and have been completely satisfied with them.
They're reasonably flexible and appear to be well made.lddude:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If we’re talking about these cables...










... a potential issue is that they’re using cheap XLRs, which can be a problem with the female connectors. Cheap connectors like these are living on borrowed time and aren’t worth the money saved. Take a look at this picture that compares a quality XLR to one like Monoprice uses:










The bottom connector is a Switchcraft, a respected and reliable brand. The top is some no-name something-or-another. See the little ball at the business end of Switchcraft? The Switchcraft has two of those, and they are spring loaded. The purpose they serve is to maintain a tight pressure connection in the socket they are plugged into.

Now look at the cheap connector. It has no spring loaded balls. All it has is a couple of "bulging tabs" to ensure a good connection (for lack of a better term - one of them seen here circled in green, between the two dark strips). Note that the Monoprice connector is made the same way. 

The problem is that over time the tabs will collapse, and you end up with a goose-loose connection that has a lot of flex and give. That in turn wallows out the plug's three sockets, which then can easily make and break connection. So basically, the whole mechanical structure of the connector is compromised.

Granted, this is home audio, not pro audio where cables often get plugged in and unplugged all the time, so the Monoprice cables will probably hold up okay. Still, if it ever appears that you’re having problems with them, the female will be the one to look at.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Wayne,

Thanks for your suggestions. I am going with your recommendations because it just isn't worth it to save a few dollars on interconnect cables for my Face Audio F1200TS amp. Best regards.


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Wayne,

Sorry for another simple question. You referenced Neutrik NYS373 RCA plugs in the sticky. I searched Markertek and only came up with Rean NYS373. I am guessing that Neutrik no longer supply them and now it is Rean. Correct? If not, are there any other RCA solder male plugs that you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s the same connector - see here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

Rean is lower cost house brand of Neutrik. I would suggest ditching such a cable and use a DI box instead to your pro amp's balanced inputs. ProCo and LBP http://www.lbpinc.com/DI.html make very fine units but there are other lower cost alternatives. You can also make your own from some RS transformers. Forego the useless switches and attenuator. A simple ground-lift switch is all you will need, if that. Using a simple cable RCA-to-XLR (even with pin 1 & 3 connected to RCA shield) you will lose 6dB. Try a DI box.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

FLAudioGuy said:


> Using a simple cable RCA-to-XLR (even with pin 1 & 3 connected to RCA shield) you will lose 6dB.


That’s only an issue when you go from balanced to unbalanced. The OP is starting with an unbalanced signal source, so he never had that 6 dB to begin with.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Markertek:

Neutrik NF2C-B/2 RCA Professional Connector (Pair)

Part #: NF2CB-2

List Price $17.05


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys, thanks for your answers. Keep them coming.

Wayne, you were right on when I said I am going from unbalanced RCA male to balanced XLR male or 1/4" TS male.

SAC, those RCA connectors that you referenced are way to expensive for me. How about these from markertek at $2.35 each. http://www.markertek.com/Connectors...nectors/TecNec-Cables-Connectors/GP-PRD.xhtml :sn:


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

DI box versus "adapter cable"?
Simple cables only drive pin 2 on an XLR with pin 1 & 3 tied together as can bee seen in the diagram below. Here is the basic problem with that. I know, many people use these cables to pair iPods and other unbalanced gear to pro audio components such as mixers. The OP is using an unbalanced preamp with adjustable output voltage. Typical of consumer gear.

Some might think to convert -10 dBV (consumer gear) to +4 dBu (pro gear), you would need 14 dB of gain. They would be wrong. You only need 12 dB of gain. The reason is not only do you change levels, you also change reference levels -- from dBV to dBu. The first (dBV) references everything to 1.0 volt, while the second (dBu) references everything to 0.775 volts (this comes from the old power reference of 0 dBm, which equaled 1mW into 600 Ω, which equaled .775 volts). Some people feel you cannot use a transformer to convert between -10 dBV and +4 dBu because of low impedances.

This is not a problem as long as you use them to interconnect equipment with at least 15k ohms input impedance. Since most professional products have input impedances of 20 kΩ or greater (50k and 100 kΩ are not uncommon), this should never be difficult. A 15 kΩ load winds up looking like 1 kΩ to the equipment with the -10 dBV output (due to transformer action). This may seem excessively low, but is not in practice. The maximum transformer output level of +24 dBu occurs with an input level of +10 dBV, which equals 3.16 volts. And 3.16 volts driving 1 kΩ only requires 3.16 milliamps, which is a very modest requirement for any -10 dBV equipment to deliver.

The diagram below follows AES/ANSI/IEC standards of pin 2 positive and pin 3 negative. Note the shield (common) of the RCA jack is not tied together. This provides better ground isolation of the unbalanced unit. A positive signal applied to the tip of the RCA jack causes a positive signal to appear on pin 2 of the XLR, and vice-versa if signal direction is reversed. Signals can be converted through the DI box either direction. Standard M2F XLR cable is all that is required. You can build this as a dual channel DI very inexpensively in a little metal box and have flat response out to 30kHz. Cheers! :T


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

Those pro-style Neutrik RCA jacks are not needed unless you routinely unplug your gear while it is still turned on. They make ground before hot and disconnect hot before ground. In your case, regular high quality RCA jacks are just fine. The only thing with RCA jacks is to make sure they have enough tension to provide a good connection contact. Cheers :T


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

jsluk said:


> SAC, those RCA connectors that you referenced are way to expensive for me. How about these from markertek at $2.35 each. http://www.markertek.com/Connectors...nectors/TecNec-Cables-Connectors/GP-PRD.xhtml :sn:


Hey, I didn't say or suggest that anyone "needed" them.

You (the OP) said they could not locate then at Markertek after they had been suggested.

I simply 'found' them for you...


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If we’re talking about these cables...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a huge difference in quality / build.


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

The point is moot, however, because the OP will need MALE XLR cable connector to his amplifier as it has female input sockets. There are no ball bearing or bulge 'snuggies' on male connectors from any manufacturer. The adapter cable shown in this thread is the wrong type. The OP would need RCA-to-XLRM but I would still suggest using a DI box. The Neutrik XLRM connector here is all you need (2ea) http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Audio-Cables/XLR-to-XLR-Cables/Neutrik-USA-Inc/NC3MX.xhtml If you do not like to solder, try the Amphenol AC3MI connector found here: http://www.fullcompass.com/product/242481.html


----------

